# Colson Double Eagle Deluxe clean up



## Nickinator (Jun 4, 2017)

So now the Crusty Clipper has a buddy, the Crustier Clipper 

As some of you know, this black one was listed for $90 on our local CL, by the original owner's family friend- who quickly figured out by the massive amount of messages that they'd listed it too cheap....:eek: he kept us in the loop on offers, and when all was said and done the owner liked our plan for it, and we were happy to bring it home.

We used the whole arsenal on it for several layers of barn paint & surface rust - OA and other rust removers, Goof Off, lacquer thinner...lots of straightening, dremeling and wire wheeling...even an x-acto knife picking off barn paint....Nick really burned the midnight oil on this one lol.

*Still need the brass Double Eagle Deluxe badge, biscuit light, and a drop stand- message us if you have one!

Darcie & Nick


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 4, 2017)

WOW! Great job guys! The Crusty Clipper brothers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 4, 2017)

Fantastic - Nick is king at bringing em back to life.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 5, 2017)

Great job! BUT....... you don't really need two of those. I'll PM you my address


----------



## RustyK (Jun 5, 2017)

Awesome! 2 clippers in the "Fleet"


----------



## Buckeye17 (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice job!!   Been in search of cushioner fork setup for mine...still searching


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 7, 2017)

Couldn't have went to better home! Amazing job on the clean up, I'm sure you will come up with the missing pieces, only wish I could help. Outstanding rescue, you have a knack for bringing these awesome pieces of history back to life!! Joe


----------



## Shawn (Jun 7, 2017)

Awesome bike ! Thanks for sharing the story and pics.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 8, 2017)

Great job Nick! nice pair.


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 10, 2017)

Wow! That's cool!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 10, 2017)

Props for putting a definitive exclamation endpoint on that Craigslist circus. Great save. So any insight on how you won the battle?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice save looks great, I got a stand and light for it I think!


----------



## kreika (Jun 12, 2017)

From barn dung to top rung. Nice job on the clean up guys!!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 23, 2017)

Nicely done!  Definitely worth the effort


----------

